# Update...My first baby is here! new pic pg3



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2010)

Hillary (Nubian) is in labor....we have a string of amber goo, hard contractions...but no pushing yet.  Came up here to warm up and share the joy...wish Hillary an easy time and THINK PINK...and Blue.


----------



## elevan (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## KellyHM (Dec 28, 2010)

We expect pictures within 5 minutes of birth!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2010)

If she does like usual and waits til 3 am.....pics will have to wait til tomorrow...LOL.


----------



## scrambledmess (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see your first pics!


----------



## crazyland (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2010)

It's a boy...pics tomorrow. 
I'm a little disgruntled....only one kid, the big fatty McFatterson...she is SO going on a diet,


----------



## AkTomboy (Dec 28, 2010)

cobgrats on the healthy boy and momma


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats to "Mcfatterson" !!!     

Hope she did'nt keep you up to late!! 

Anxious for pics!!!  

Hope all is doing well!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

But dang those single bucks!  Glad everything went ok even if you were ill-fated. 

Can't wait to see pics!  Love the new avatar, I'm digging the flashy color and solid ears.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2010)

Now I'd have sworn I posted the pic, THEN edited the thread title....can ya tell I was up late birthin' a baby,  ???







All 8# of himself...he's NICE, loving his head.  Looks like a BUCK already.

She's had twins, trips, trips...but she was bred early (July) and 1st heats aren't usually as fertile as the rest.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww!!      Very Sweet!!!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 29, 2010)

He's adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 29, 2010)

He is cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice! I still think those roman noses make them look like a puffin though!! LOL


----------



## scrambledmess (Dec 29, 2010)

OMG!  He is so handsome!  I wish he was born after the first.  My younger son loves him, especially that nose


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 29, 2010)

Very cute!  I have been reading some research on Boers that says if a doe has triplets one year she is more likely to have a single the next. I wonder if it applies to Nubians as well?   

Adorable!  I can't wait for my kids.  I put one in the kidding pen this morning.  She could be lying to me but I think sometime in the next few days


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 29, 2010)

scrambledmess said:
			
		

> OMG!  He is so handsome!  I wish he was born after the first.  My younger son loves him, especially that nose


Why after the first?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 29, 2010)

Cute! Ok, Ok. I've got to break down and get a Nubian.


----------



## swest (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats Kim, he's handsome!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, all.  Quite the hunk o' man, he is...bossing me around already.  
We ran to a nearby town and when I got back he'd pooped and then stepped in it and danced and had a party in while I was away.  
He sure looks like he enjoyed his poo party....
Thank goodness it cleans up easy w/ a comb


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2010)

So I cleaned him up, diapered him, and have him running around the house...The female poodle gave him a good bath....







Isn't that the cutest?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 29, 2010)

You mailing him somewhere? 

It's nice to have a baby around after a long break- I'm happy for you!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2010)

That tape just holds the diapers on so well, w/out taking any hair w/ it when I pull them off.

This dog is cracking me up, she won't let the other dogs near "her" baby.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 29, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> *You mailing him somewhere? *
> 
> It's nice to have a baby around after a long break- I'm happy for you!!


Yeah, to me!


----------



## scrambledmess (Dec 29, 2010)

We just love him, so I guess we will get him   So excited!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Dec 29, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> It's nice to have a baby around after a long break- I'm happy for you!!


This is one of my main reasons for my new livestock adventure.  I have seven children, which, according to my husband, is plenty.  My youngest turned 3 in October - this is the longest we've gone without a baby.  So, my baby fix shall come from my goats.

I plan to live vicariously through my livestock!  Whether or not it works, time will tell, BUT -  my hubby had no problem with me getting my chickens and goats this year with that as my reason!!  I can't wait for the babies to come - the lady I bought them from said that she thinks the vet saw more than one baby on ultrasound for each of them - I'm Soooo looking forward to them!


Oh, and congrats on that handsome boy!  He's way to cute in his little britches!!  So now that I know I can diaper them and let them run in the house I'll really be able to get my baby fix!!

Enjoy Him!


----------



## warthog (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh he's so lovely, I don't know how you could ever part with them.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2010)

It's easier to part w/ them when you find them great homes.  

My husband didn't want more kids...so I have only one, and she's grown / gone...these goats, and my other animals, ARE my children.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2010)

Gorgeous kid!  Congrats!


----------



## phoenixmama (Dec 30, 2010)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> This is one of my main reasons for my new livestock adventure.  I have seven children, which, according to my husband, is plenty.  My youngest turned 3 in October - this is the longest we've gone without a baby.  So, my baby fix shall come from my goats.


I'm totally in the same boat.  Goat kids will hopefully remedy the baby fever.  

 Super cute baby you got there, Roll!


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too! I just hope I can wait till mine come in Feb......I am definitely ready for cute baby goats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 30, 2010)

Who's next Roll?  Just type it real quiet like so they don't catch on...


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 30, 2010)

I really DO NOT have 3 does in the kidding stall RIGHT NOW, honest I don't...and IF I did, they WOULD NOT be Creampuff, who's leaking and got colostrum but not due for 4 days, Nissan, a Kiko doe bred to the evil Killer Buck and we have no known due date, and Foxy, my spotted Nubian who had a spotted paint boer x last year..and is 3 days overdue now.

Really, truly, it's NOT them, the monitor is NOT on, and I'm NOT walking down there 5 x a day just to make sure the silence is genuine.  F'real.

*fingers crossed behind my back to cancel out my many fibs*

Preggos?  What preggos?  Oh, my goats are preggo?  I hadn't noticed...

*halo*


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 30, 2010)

I am NOT crossing my fingers then.


----------



## warthog (Dec 30, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It's easier to part w/ them when you find them great homes.
> 
> My husband didn't want more kids...so I have only one, and she's grown / gone...these goats, and my other animals, ARE my children.


Oh I really do understand, my animals are my children also.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice diaper fitting, your poodle reminds me of my two cockers, they love the goats, untill the goat starts jumping on the furniture and chases them: beautiful baby congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with diapered goat babies playing in the house. They're just so much fun to snuggle in front of the tv with. We don't have children or want any, our goats are our babies. They're cheaper to raise too, and when they get annoying you can lock them in the barn.  Good idea on the tape, I'm going to have to try that one.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 2, 2011)

AAAWWWEEEEEEEEE !!!!!! I'm in love !!!!!!!!


----------

